# Uber delivery bag deposit question



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Can you tell them at the office you already have a bag and show them so you do not have to pay a deposit for their bag??


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Probably not. They want your money. 

Your bag isn't good enough for Goober. lol


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Why anyone signs up for "10% more", and no tips, is beyond me. Let Uber burn.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

andaas said:


> Why anyone signs up for "10% more", and no tips, is beyond me. Let Uber burn.


Lol its up to 10% more in some cities. You probably make less buy hopefully people will tip


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

No, they create a delivery profile and activate it in your account.


----------

